# LG HG2 - The New Brown LG's



## KB_314 (12/9/15)

Hey guys

I'm no battery expert - from the little I know, these new brown LG's, on paper, seem amazing. And coming from LG, I'm (perhaps naively?) inclined to trust the numbers stated. So I ordered a couple from Kieran to try out, and potentially replace my VTC4's. They should arrive on Monday. If they are as good as I hope, I think I may even replace the hard-wired HE2 in my VS DNA40.

If you've tried them, how have you found them? Have any of our forum vets & technical guru's put these to the test yet? @johan maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/9/15)

This has already been discussed on the forum

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/battery-review-lg-hg2-20a-3000mah.t14301/#post-267584

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/15)

This thread might be helpful: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/9/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm no battery expert - from the little I know, these new brown LG's, on paper, seem amazing. And coming from LG, I'm (perhaps naively?) inclined to trust the numbers stated. So I ordered a couple from Kieran to try out, and potentially replace my VTC4's. They should arrive on Monday. If they are as good as I hope, I think I may even replace the hard-wired HE2 in my VS DNA40.
> 
> If you've tried them, how have you found them? Have any of our forum vets & technical guru's put these to the test yet? @johan maybe?



Haven't tested a battery for many moons, but I agree the specs looks impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm no battery expert - from the little I know, these new brown LG's, on paper, seem amazing. And coming from LG, I'm (perhaps naively?) inclined to trust the numbers stated. So I ordered a couple from Kieran to try out, and potentially replace my VTC4's. They should arrive on Monday. If they are as good as I hope, I think I may even replace the hard-wired HE2 in my VS DNA40.
> 
> If you've tried them, how have you found them? Have any of our forum vets & technical guru's put these to the test yet? @johan maybe?


@KB _314 l bought some and have used them in both mechs and regs w/ no problems.I like the performance.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

